# Couple of dragon blood q's



## gotbags-10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Was planning on starting my first batch today. Turns out one of the bottles of lemon juice I had is way expired and I don't have time to go get a new one. Can I still start it and add the second one tomorrow before I put the yeast in? Also I have 8 lbs of mixed berry instead of 6. I'm assuming I will be fine with this? Thanks Nick


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 1, 2014)

more fruit the better is my moto, and how big is the bottle of lemon juice you have that is not expired I only use 1 48oz bottle in mine


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

I dont think i would pay much attention to the expiration date on lemon.
After hurricane rita, I found out that the expiration date means little.
I was drinking beer and coke that was 2 years past the date, and eating canned spam, etc that was way over a year.
IF you read on the net about the dates, etc...its kinda a gimmick to keep the stores ordering more...

Not advising you to do anything, just saying.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have 1 new 32 oz bottle and another 32 but it expired a year ago. Ha shows you how much I use lemon


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 1, 2014)

k the recipe only calls for 48 oz so I would say your ok just going with the 1 bottle that's not expired but if you want to throw in a cup of the older stuff as long as it smells ok you should be fine. Or you could do this use your 8 lbs of fruit and only 1 bottle of the lemon juice and just make the batch a 5 gallon batch. that would give you a stronger fruity taste without the lemon to cut it to being very tart. Just when you go to using all the other ingredients in it as in energizers and nutrients etc.. follow their label directions for a 5 gallon batch. and Keep us informed on how it is coming along.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Maybe I'lll do a 5 gallon then. Anyone happen to know the amounts? Couldn't seem to find it. Also I saw where the recipe called for 2 48oz bottles of lemon. I'm confused.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

for a 5 gallon, i would cut the lemon down to 32 oz...everything else just use a mfg states, for everything.
Daves recipe is excellent, but its too light on fruit for me, so I double it, and add 2 lbs of extra strawberrys...if you look in the bag of fruit, strawberrys are lacking.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Feb 1, 2014)

gotbags-10 said:


> Maybe I'lll do a 5 gallon then. Anyone happen to know the amounts? Couldn't seem to find it. Also I saw where the recipe called for 2 48oz bottles of lemon. I'm confused.




the recipe was changed over time. Lots of people started cutting back on the lemon and it turned out better. 


Jim


----------



## jamesngalveston (Feb 1, 2014)

yelp yelp, i agree. man the first time i made it with two things of lemon..i had eat rolaids before i even had a glass.


----------



## gotbags-10 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well I'm in luck then because the frozen fruit I have has the triple berries with strawberries


----------



## ckvchestnut (Feb 1, 2014)

I use 40oz total for my batches


----------



## Winenoob66 (Feb 2, 2014)

here it the more updated version of the recipe

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f2/dangerdaves-dragon-blood-wine-41825/


----------

